# Hive Inspection



## k9 (Feb 6, 2008)

At what temperature is it warm enough to do a hive inspection??? I have been told above 50 degrees, is that warm enough?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

50F in a light wind is fine. I've even did it on a calm sunny 45F day.


 Al


----------



## k9 (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks Al, been looking forward to getting inside those hives and see what's going on.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Me too. Even been to cold to slide a pollen patty inside I feel. Need to get that done soon.

 Al


----------



## k9 (Feb 6, 2008)

Kinda been a "normal" winter here in this part of Michigan, hope that the fruit trees don't get frosted this year like last.....


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Hasn't been normal here. Has been below normal temps, Not much in the way of snow usally a couple inches at a time then a melt off soon after.

 Al


----------

